# Coming Home



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

This was forwarded to me by a friend of mine currently stationed as a medic in Iraq. I'm sure her dog will be giving her the same greeting when she gets home.

Link to video


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is so great! I'm sitting at my desk crying watcing it!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah it brought tears to my eyes. 
Animals are not stupid and I know mine would knock me on my butt 
and do the same thing


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Yes awesome. Last year when my husband came home, our lab was beside herself. She was even more in love with him than I was. LOL kj but just as much


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Very touching indeed!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Very very touching! They are angels!

God bless our troops!

Tanya


----------

